
Multi-Inflection-Point Alert - raganwald
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2008/04/24/Inflection
======
mechanical_fish
I like this article as a summary of the State of the Hype, but I'm skeptical
of the word "inflection point". Most of what I see here is either noise (spiky
but meaningless) or long-term trends. Some of these trends are ten years old
and more:

 _Today you'd be nuts not to look seriously at PHP, Python, and Ruby._

If you substitute "Perl" for "Ruby", this sentence could have been written in
1999. The only difference is that Java was on the _upward_ slope of the hype
curve back then, so fewer people would have _believed_ the sentence.

I'd agree that software is changing a lot right now. But is it really changing
that much more rapidly now than in, say, 1998? Or 1988?

